# Modellers Wanted! Group Build Invitation



## Crimea_River (Oct 31, 2018)

Hello Aircraft Modellers!

Many of you post your excellent projects under the Start to Finish section but did you know that we have been hosting Group Builds since 2009? We'd love to have more modellers join our GBs as it's a fun way to get more from our forum through discussions with folks with a common interest. So what's a Group Build?

Group Builds involve modellers of all experience levels who start projects with a common theme at the same time and finish within a 4 month timeline. The benefits of participating in a GB include increased support from the modelling community, learning more about the interesting world of aviation history, and, most of all, having fun with like-minded people. The benefits certainly do not include prize money or trips for two to anywhere in the world! However at the end of the build, all the entries are judged by a highly esteemed, but vastly underpaid, team of judges who select a first, second, and third place entry in each skill level category. There's also a People's Choice vote where all members of the forum, modellers or not, are invited to vote on their favourite entry. Oh yeah, and all GB participants get one of those fancy little icons in their signature. Those who win, place, or show, or who get the People's Choice vote get a little ribbon on their icon too. Not that your egos need a boost.......

Our current group build schedule can be found here: here The GB schedule currently runs for a couple of years and then input is sought from members to select the next batch for the schedule.

To enter a GB, simply chose your expertise level (Beginner, Intermediate, or Advanced) and create a thread under the current GB section. The first post in your thread should begin with some standard information (The first post of each GB entry.) and then a description of the selected project. Although not mandatory, many entrants post pictures of their kit sprues before they start. Others post a story of their entry (I personally find these very interesting). The point is that no model should be started before the GB (unless, of course, the GB them is for started but unfinished models) so that everyone has an equal chance of creating their best project within the 4 month period. That said, you don't have to start on the 1st day. You can post your start thread any time after that, as long as you finish before the scheduled finish date.

During your GB build, progress photos must be posted showing how your project is coming along. This is where you get constructive feedback and have the chance to ask for help from the members if you have questions or are stuck. It's not acceptable to simply post pictures of your finished model without showing us how you got there!

When your project is finished, the build thread header is modified to include the word "****DONE" (either by you or a mod) and then you will have to create a new thread that is just for showing your finished model and that will be used by the judges to score your work. The header of this new thread begins with the words "****FINISHED" and the thread contains the same basic info as the GB start thread shown in the link above and a minimum of *10** *good* pictures of your work of art as described here: Group Build Photo Requirements.. Remember, the poor judges (did I say we were underpaid?) can't see your model in the flesh and so rely on your pictures to score the work so the quality of the pic is very important.

And that's it! It may sound complicated but it really isn't and there are lots of friendly people here who will gladly help to get you started. Once you have one of these under your belt, you'll find that you begin looking forward to the next one, and the next one after that. It's how addictions start.

So why not go through your stash and grab that model that fits the theme of the current GB and join us today! We'd love to have you!

*EDIT April 2022: Number of Pictures changed to 10.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice one Andy.

Plan to get out of my slump and get back involved with the group builds


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 31, 2018)

Your slump was duly noticed! Looking forward to seeing you back Karl. Now we need to convince Red One to get in on the action as well.


----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2018)

i know, work has been kicking my arse of late and just have no time !

next visit to Dogsbody's is scheduled for january so will try and push him along


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2018)

Dogsbody is trying to get his finger out, and get back to a GB.
Got a lot of work to do first for commission builds for 46 Sqn. Association, involving two resin kits and a biplane, all of which are going to take a lot of time, but I'll try to take part if possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 31, 2018)

Well, pull your finger out, give it a good wash, and get on with it!


----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Dogsbody is trying to get his finger out, and get back to a GB.
> Got a lot of work to do first for commission builds for 46 Sqn. Association, involving two resin kits and a biplane, all of which are going to take a lot of time, but I'll try to take part if possible.


Good Man.

did start a Ki 84 but now back in box, didnt even open the box on the Polish Mig 21 i planned.

hopefully once my sous chef gets back from annual leave things might settle enough to allow me to start the Heinkel.


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 1, 2018)

Been trying to get Dale back in but he has been A-hole and elbows in alligators as well. Hope to see him back soon.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 2, 2018)

Now that I have my work bench put back together I might put in an entry, it's been a while


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 2, 2018)

Be good to see you back in the thick of it Glen. Jump in and add some insight and depth


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2018)

Agreed. Your truck won't count!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 2, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Agreed. Your truck won't count!



What if I hang it from the bomb bay of a B-29?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2018)

Works for me then!


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 2, 2018)

I can't put Glen's pickup in my B-29. Won't fit.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 30, 2018)

Can someone "sticky" this please? I had a hard time finding it this morning.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2018)

Done.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## PlasticHero (Aug 31, 2019)

Intro posted in 43 group build.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2019)

Welcome to the GB.....shortly. I'll see if I can find a photo of your bird


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2019)

Finding every letter of the alphabet but "G" but what I am seeing is even numbers following the "A" scheme


----------



## CORSNING (Sep 1, 2019)

Bring it on over to my place Glenn. We'll make it work.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2019)

Don't call him Shortly .............


----------



## Freebird (Apr 25, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Hello Aircraft Modellers!
> 
> Many of you post your excellent projects under the Start to Finish section but did you know that we have been hosting Group Builds since 2009? In fact, our 40th Group Build starts tomorrow, November 1st and the theme is WW2 Bombers. We'd love to have more modellers join our GBs as it's a fun way to get more from our forum through discussions with folks with a common interest. So what's a Group Build?
> 
> ...


Just curious-
Is there a thread describing the build options?

Looking at #45 - *GB 45 Split Build - Battle of Britain / Aircraft in Foreign Service and Minor Nations* (incl Lend Lease)

Does that mean it has to be a BoB aircraft that served in Foreign service? 
Or either one?

I'm probably just missing the instructions somewhere....


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 25, 2020)

Either or. I'm in the second part, Slovak Bf 109G


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2020)

Yep, your pick. The build parameters are discussed here:

GB 45 Split Build - Battle of Britain / Aircraft in Foreign Service and Minor Nations (incl Lend Lease) 

Note that this GB ends at the end of May so you'll need to hustle if you want to get a build done in time.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2021)

I have updated the first post to include the link to the GB 50 to 57 thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

